
Google launches 'Inactive Account Manager' to deal with your data when you die - shrikant
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/11/4213126/google-launches-inactive-account-manager-to-manage-data-after-death
======
benologist
Rewrite of TechCrunch's rewrite of
[http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2013/04/plan-your-
dig...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2013/04/plan-your-digital-
afterlife-with.html)

